# Shooting off a pick up truck bed at woodchucks.



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Would this be considered an elavated platform?

I have several locations where I can park my truck and shoot woodchucks.

If I stand in the bed and use the top of the cab as a rest would this be illegal?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

Not legal in Michigan.

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(1qpo42vvezwyd145mhxnqy55))/mileg.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-750-227d


-na


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

Shooting off of any part of the vehicle is considered hunting from the vehicle. And you have to have a pretty severe handicap to get a vehicle permit. I'd get out of the truck.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

This also includes sighting a gun in. My old boss was told by a C.O. "I
could write you a ticket for shooting ur gun while resting it on ur truck hood"
This was at a sand pit where hundreds sight their rifles in. He gave him a 
break and didn't ticket him. I wonder how many know that this is a ticketable
"offense"

Not a bad thing to know.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

If a CO saw you doing that you would get ticketed for hunting from a vehicle no question


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

I was checked here








[/IMG]


by Two CO's and not one word was mentioned about shooting chucks from a vantage point.

I climbed down to have them check my credentials and as we were shooting the breeze a chuck appeared on the road.

The one officer asked me if I could hit it (several hundred yard shot) and I said sure.

Climbed up on the tower and shot the chuck right in front of them both, and then got congragulated for a nice shot....


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

steelsetter said:


> I was checked here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Any chance you were hunting at Crow Island over near Saginaw? That place looks familiar.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

steelsetter said:


> Would this be considered an elavated platform?
> 
> I have several locations where I can park my truck and shoot woodchucks.
> 
> ...


To answer your question, I doubt if CO's would consider it an elevated platform.

I would include this information after answering the question though, as stated above, it is illegal to take a wild animal from a motorized vehicle. If caught you would likely receive a ticket for hunting from a motor vehicle.

It is also illegal to take woodchucks from a raised platform. A raised platform is anything that allows a person to be higher that they would be if they were standing on the ground and provided them an advantage. There is no height set by law and is up to the officers discretion. Many things are considered in using that discretion.

On a stack of cement as pictured above shooting woodchucks I doubt if any CO would care.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

JWICKLUND said:


> Any chance you were hunting at Crow Island over near Saginaw? That place looks familiar.


But yes it is near the refuge area.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

boehr said:


> To answer your question, I doubt if CO's would consider it an elevated platform.
> 
> I would include this information after answering the question though, as stated above, it is illegal to take a wild animal from a motorized vehicle. If caught you would likely receive a ticket for hunting from a motor vehicle.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the advice and now know how to proceed.


----------

